# stalled cycle /cloudy tank ?



## starrysparkle (Aug 4, 2013)

I set up my 10 gallon hospital/ quarantine tank I would say 1-2 months ago and thought it was cycled I had some nitrates but no nitirites and no ammonia ,, I got 5 zebra danios which I purchased last week and I put them in the 10 gallon tank ,, was going to wait about 2 weeks before I put them into my 55 gallon tank after 2 days in the tank I got 0.2ppm ammonia readings been changing 80% of the water everyday to get the ammonia down ,, but cant get it down it stays at 0.2ppm before I put in the fish in I checked the water and I had about 40ppm nitrates so I vacuumed substrate really well , changed 50% of the water and it went down to acceptable levels and i put fish in ,, now I have very little nitrates no nitrites but have ammonia and now my tank is all cloudy,, I have no idea whats going on with it ,,, the fish seem fine I have bulbs growing in there and they seem to be fine also any advice would be appreciated..*c/p*


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Test your water source!I only get cloudy water if I change the water parameters in tank(mostly pH).Possible the ammonia is from source?If you cycled the tank a month or two ago and didn't continue to add ammonia source the bacteria may well have died,and you are now cycling again.I don't cycle my QT tanks ,but always keep a couple extra sponge filters going in my active tanks or filters .We all strive for (and should have in cycled tanks) 0 ammonia,but .2 is not all that bad and doing the water changes will serve you well.I wouldn't worry about anything under .75ppm.


----------



## starrysparkle (Aug 4, 2013)

I kept adding a couple flakes of food every 2-3 days ,, I guess that wasn't enough ,,now I just seen one zebra danio with a couple of white spots on him,,lol,, it doesn't ever end but I did take one of my extra sponges out of the established tanks filter and put it in the 10 gallon tank so hopefully that will do the trick ,, try to do everything right lol it just never works out ,, well at least I didn't put the zebras into my 55 g tank ...


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If you see spots(ich) I would treat right away so it can be wiped out quickly.Any of the "real ich meds" with formulin and malechalite green should do th trick.Ich is EASILY KILLED if treated quickly.


----------



## starrysparkle (Aug 4, 2013)

coralbandit ,, im an idiot I just checked my water again but I used the api freshwater master kit instead of the strips ( which I use just to spotcheck ) I have no ammonia at all I have less than 0.5 ppm nitrates and no nitrites at all ,,,I have one of those mardell ammonia disks in my 10 gallon tank I guess that sucker is defective use it just for a quick glance ammonia reading I should not have relied on that too much huh ,,but how can there be such a discrepancy between the 2 readings ??


----------



## starrysparkle (Aug 4, 2013)

yeah I know,, had the beginnings of ich in my 55 g tank got rid of it in a week was a pretty easy fix I have the quick cure from ap pro which has malachite green and formalin seems to knock it out really quick,, thanks for the quick reply coralbandit I really appreciate it ,,, )


----------

